# il en va ainsi / ira (en aller) de même



## Elissa

Hola:

¿Alguien sabe qué quiere decir "*il en ira de même lors des indépendences dans le Maghreb*"? Mi traducción es "Este irá en la misma dirección que las independencias en Magreb". "Il" se refiere a "jeune Etat juif". ¿Alguna sugerencia?
 
Mil gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Fred-erique

Será/Pasará lo mismo durante las independencias en Magreb.


----------



## anneta

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Hola! Me gustaría saber si la expresión *il en va de même pour*, es igual que *il en est de même avec*? Y por otra parte ¿su traducción sería ocurre lo mismo con...?

   saludos


----------



## lpfr

Sí, para mi no hay diferencia. Se lo puede traducir como "lo mismo que ocurre/ pasa con...".


----------



## Pavas

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*
​ 
_Il en va de même. _¿Conocéis alguna traducción al español de esa expresión? Gracias.


----------



## yserien

Falta el contexto, como exigen las normas del foro. Me arriesgo a proponer : "Con lo dicho se supone que..."


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Sí, Yserien, tienes razón, sin contexto traducir se convierte en pesadilla. 

Y a pesar de lo pesares lo intentamos siempre  :

*Lo mismo ocurre /pasa con...*

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## el bravo

*Nueva pregunta*
*  Hilos unidos*

​necesito ayuda para traducr este texto. es una entrevista al economista peruano Hernando De Soto
*il en va ainsi de la population des pays en développement et de l’ancien bloc communiste*


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Texte originel:



> Il en va ainsi de la population des pays en développement et de l’ancien bloc communiste.



Source.

Traducción que propongo:

Este es el caso de la población en los países en desarrollo y el antiguo bloque comunista.


----------



## Maikel

De acuerdo con marcoszorrilla. 
Mi propuesta es: S_ucede lo mismo igualmente_ con la población...

Por si te ayuda a entenderlo mejor.
*a)* _Il en est ainsi_ « cela se passe de cette manière »; _il en est ainsi de ..._ « il en va de même » et les tours ell. _(et) ainsi..., ainsi de ..., ainsi du reste, ainsi des autres choses, ainsi de tout (de tout ainsi) :_


----------



## nicduf

Hola,
"igualmente" ne me semble pas indispensable


----------



## Mincera

Bonjour,
tout à fait d'accord avec vous. Je vous propose cette traduction:
_*Lo mismo sucede con los países en vías de desarrollo y del antiguo bloque comunista*_


----------



## el bravo

gracias sinceras por su ayuda


----------



## marianpuyo

Bonsoir, hola,

sigo traduciendo textos económicos sobre la crisis. Por favor podeis ayudarme con esta frase:
*Il n´en va plus de même* dès que les prix de l´immobilier se retournent tous simultanément a la baisse........

Os doy mi intento (inseguro ) : nada es igual desde que los precios del mercado inmobiliario reaccionaron todos simultáneamente a la baja.....


merci beaucoup


----------



## Saly Ben

bonsoir
est-il possible d'avoir ce qui vient avant car je pense que ce "il n'en va plus de même " serait plutot " no es lo mismo" ou "no es la misma cosa" mais je ne suis pas certaine tant que je n'ai pas l'idée d'avant.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- Ya no es lo mismo / Difiere

Au revoir, hasta luego
 Cuidado con la traducción de _dès que_ y del verbo (y del tiempo) _retournent_.


----------



## marianpuyo

merci Saly Ben et Cintia&Martine,
gracias por la observación de la traducción de dès que y del verbo. qué razón tienes


----------



## esteban

Otra posibilidad:


*Il n´en va plus de même* dès que les prix de l´immobilier se retournent tous simultanément à la baisse.

Pero cuando todos los precios del mercado inmobiliario caen simultáneamente, *ya no es el caso*.

esteban


----------



## marianpuyo

gracias esteban


----------



## mireis

Como traducir * il n'en va pas de meme*  en este contexto?

Alors que les hétérosexuels peuvent trouver des partenaires dans presque toutes les circonstances;* il n'en va pas de meme* pour les homosexuels.

no es el caso, no se puede decir lo mismo de...

Gracias


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Creo que "no se puede decir lo mismo de..." encaja perfectamente.

Ver también este hilo: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=788529


----------



## Chilopea

*Nueva pregunta*
*  Hilos unidos*

​ Hola!

Debo traducir una obra de teatro del francés al español.
"_As-tu remarqué qu'il en va des mots comme des couples? Certains tiennent bien ensemble, quand d'autres s'annulent très vite_".

Cómo traduzco _il en va des mots comme des couples?
_Propongo: _Te has fijado que los juegos de palabras son como las parejas? Algunos funcionan juntos y otros se acaban demasiado pronto.

_Ayuda!


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Chilopea said:


> Hola!
> 
> Debo traducir una obra de teatro del francés al español.
> "_As-tu remarqué qu'il en va des mots comme des couples? Certains tiennent bien ensemble, quand d'autres s'annulent très vite_".
> 
> Cómo traduzco _il en va des mots comme des couples?_
> Propongo: _¿Te has fijado que las juegos de palabras son como las parejas? Algunas funcionan juntas y otras se acaban demasiado pronto._
> 
> ¡Ayuda!


 
¿Por qué _juegos_?
Y más contexto, porque eso de _s'annulent_ no lo capto bien, no.


----------



## Chilopea

El texto entero dice

_Erich est un mystificateur de génie. Il a inventé sa vie. Il a forgé sa propre légende et en a fait des films. Mystificateur et génie.__ As-tu remarqué qu'il en va des mots comme des couples? Certains tiennent bien ensemble, quand d'autres s'annulent très vite. Mystificateur et génie, c'est un beau couple de mots._


Lo que entiendo es que el personaje hace un juego de palabras entre mystificateur y génie. Y lo compara con las parejas. A veces funcionan y otras no.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Es decir, las parejas, tanto de palabras (no _juego_ de palabras, eso es otra cosa, claro) como de seres humanos... bla, bla.
Lo dice claramente con _couple_.
No le veo tanto problema.
Saludos.


----------



## Chilopea

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Ascasubi

Yo creo que así está bien, mireis..

Mi frase es un final de párrafo. Dice: 

 les diverses agences de socialisation et de formation de la personnalité sont des lieux de langage ; _il en va de même du travail (..)_.

Ocurre lo mismo en el trabajo... (?)

Marcellesi, Guespin: Pour la glottopolitique


----------

